# AR vs Cervelo S2 Which one?



## Big Z (Apr 1, 2010)

Hi All,

I am torn between these two bikes, and unfortunately due to my size (6'5") I haven't been able to find a 61 frame to test. I would appreciate any input you may be able to offer on the differences of these two bikes. I am normally quite decisive, however not being able to ride either one, is making the choice especially difficult! Thanks for you help... 

http://www.cervelo.com/en_us/bikes/2010/S2/

http://www.feltbicycles.com/USA/2010-Product-Catalog/Road/AR-Series/AR-Frameset.aspx


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

Big Z said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am torn between these two bikes, and unfortunately due to my size (6'5") I haven't been able to find a 61 frame to test. I would appreciate any input you may be able to offer on the differences of these two bikes. I am normally quite decisive, however not being able to ride either one, is making the choice especially difficult! Thanks for you help...
> 
> ...


They are very similar in geometry. What is your budget and preferred spex?

Where are you located? Perhaps I can help locate a 61cm frame to fit/ride upon?

-SD


----------



## Big Z (Apr 1, 2010)

SD,

That's very nice of you! I live in Minneapolis (went to Gear West bikes - 0 AR Frames). I priced them both out, and they are within a couple hundred dollars of each other--Trying to keep it under 4K. I'm planning to put Force on either one of them, and not sure about wheels yet...


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

Big Z said:


> SD,
> 
> That's very nice of you! I live in Minneapolis (went to Gear West bikes - 0 AR Frames). I priced them both out, and they are within a couple hundred dollars of each other--Trying to keep it under 4K. I'm planning to put Force on either one of them, and not sure about wheels yet...


Can you send me your email address?

The AR3 sounds right up your alley.


----------

